# Those with rats in their bedroom



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Do they make loads of noise at night? My son is still sleeping with me as we co sleep but the rats will also be in with us I'm slightly worried they'll make so much noise that'll wake him up, he's a deep sleeper so it would be have to be alot of noise. Are ratties noisy night timers ?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They can be, honestly. They will play throughout the night and the cage could rattle and such, or a toy will jingle or fall, and of course they can get to squeaking and be quite boisterous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes they can get very energetic at night. It takes me a while to fall asleep(not because of rats), but i kind of like hearing them bound around. It doesn't bother me, they stop after a while usually, but I can imagine for some people could.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Only if I leave their wheel in! I take the girls' Comfort wheel out at night to save my sanity. Otherwise, they're sort of quiet. They rustle, move about, play, sometimes knock something over and jolt me awake. Cage rattling when they wrestle and climb can get a bit irritating, so if you all are light sleepers you might notice it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Out of my two girls Max is noisiest as she loots the trash can for crunchy plastic and paper things to add to her nest... Then there's Amelia, she's very quiet until she jumps up on my bed and pries my mouth open and pokes her head in to wake me up because she needs to be lifted back to her cage for water of a bite to eat.... Honestly, I prefer the noisy rat! Well sometime the girls will chase each other over the bed and over me, but that only lasts a few seconds... 

Rats have a tendency to get active during the night in fits and starts. Usually around bedtime and sunrise, otherwise they tend to sleep too.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I do not keep them in my bedroom because I am an extremely light sleeper. I'd say it's better to have them in another room if possible ... Is that your only option ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

The only noise that wakes me up is their water bottle. That is crazy loud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

They are soooo loud at night... As soon As you turn the lights off they will have a rattie party. Throwing things, drinking as loud as they can, chasing each other all over The cage, carrying toys to the top just to drop them to the bottom... I love having the rats in my bedroom and for me I wouldn't want them anywhere else but to answer your question, yes they are noisier than you'd ever imagine possible!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

My rats are extremely loud squeaking doing who knows what but I got used to it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Last footnote, some rats are trying to get your attention on purpose, they may not prefer to be locked up all night, mine usually get quieter when I shush them and evaporate when I turn on the lights because they don't want to be put back in their cage. Rats can also be very quiet when it's to their greater interest.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

My rats are also quite noisy but im used to it so I don't stuggle falling asleep. They do however give me a fright during some evenings while im sleeping and I'll wake up with my heart pounding in my chest cos they knocked something over or managed to make a huge noise of some sort but then I just fall asleep again lol I'm not too bothered by the noise at all but I must say that it might be quite disturbing for a sleepy child.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

They are noisy but you would probably get used to it. The only sounds that wake me are very bad squeaks, hopping on the "silent" spinner wheel, and when the water bottle is less than half full (louder hollow sound than normal).

During the first few months I had rats, the squeaking would give me nightmares regularly because it sounds like they are being hurt by evil people. Glad that's over!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised how many people said their rats are loud at night. I'm not a light sleeper, but I do wake up easily to slightly loud or sudden noise in the night. However, my girls have never once woken me up at night. I know they are active and hyper at night because sometimes I'll watch them after lights out and they are flying around the levels, up and down the bars, pulling and chewing at toys, wrestling and tearing things up throughout the night. Generally all I hear are the pitter patter of little feet, the bells on a couple of their toys, a small squeak here and there and their food bowl when they go into a mad dash of hoarding all their food in a new spot but it's really not loud at all.

Maybe my fan dulls the noise a bit? I cannot sleep without my fan on and I suppose that could mute them out a bit. If your rats are too loud, maybe you could try running a small fan or some other white noise throughout the night?


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have 2 cages in my room, the ones pretty silent unless he's drinking(or throwing himself off the top shelf because he can't be bothered to climb down)

And the other cage is a DCN and the people before me warped the trays so they make a lot of noise when my boys are playing, or trying to drag their houses into the litter box.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, I had the ultimate rat for you light sleepers, she was part wild and silent and secretive, when she went native outdoors for 5 months she snuck into other people's homes to swipe food and finally turned up stealing food from my neighbor's pit bull terriers in their second floor apartment across the street where we finally recovered her. She never dropped anything, never left a rat raisin where it could be found, walked across my keyboard without depressing a single key and evaporated into the shadows from a standing leap off my desk. Once when she disappeared for a while I found a hole in my box spring where she made herself a nest. Not only was she hiding, she was doing it only inches under my pillow. Aside from the obvious liability involved in having a pet wild-type rat, they will bite strangers fiercely if upset, there's no quieter or stealthy animal on the planet. And believe it or not they don't even make a pitter patter noise when they run across the kitchen floor, they run on the balls of their feet and they are as silent as the night itself. Wild rats are built for stealth, and they don't even need a cage... just leave out a litter box, some food and water and they are more than happy to go unnoticed. That's not to say she didn't come when called. In fact she would sneak and slither shadow to shadow until she popped up on my desk, like surprise! I'm right here! And every now and then she would step on my toes so I could reach down and skritch her before she evaporated again. If you want quiet to the point of being creepy, she would have been the perfect rat for any light sleeper.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Actually, I had the ultimate rat for you light sleepers, she was part wild and silent and secretive, when she went native outdoors for 5 months she snuck into other people's homes to swipe food and finally turned up stealing food from my neighbor's pit bull terriers in their second floor apartment across the street where we finally recovered her. She never dropped anything, never left a rat raisin where it could be found, walked across my keyboard without depressing a single key and evaporated into the shadows from a standing leap off my desk. Once when she disappeared for a while I found a hole in my box spring where she made herself a nest. Not only was she hiding, she was doing it only inches under my pillow. Aside from the obvious liability involved in having a pet wild-type rat, they will bite strangers fiercely if upset, there's no quieter or stealthy animal on the planet. And believe it or not they don't even make a pitter patter noise when they run across the kitchen floor, they run on the balls of their feet and they are as silent as the night itself. Wild rats are built for stealth, and they don't even need a cage... just leave out a litter box, some food and water and they are more than happy to go unnoticed. That's not to say she didn't come when called. In fact she would sneak and slither shadow to shadow until she popped up on my desk, like surprise! I'm right here! And every now and then she would step on my toes so I could reach down and skritch her before she evaporated again. If you want quiet to the point of being creepy, she would have been the perfect rat for any light sleeper.


I love stories about wild child! Sounds like she was awesome, obviously not a shoulder rat like fuzzy rat but still awesome

My rats aren't particularly noisy, then again I'm a fairly heavy sleeper, their wheel is very creaky, and they used to be quite noisy when they. Played on the floor of the cage (cat litter under the bedding was fairly loud) but I've finally put enough hanging things in the cage that they decides the top half of the cage is way more fun and they're pretty quite now a days


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

My two boys don't make much noise at night, they have never woken me. Having towels on all the shelves, no loud toys (bells) and a truly silent wheel helps. The loudest things I hear are usually furniture rearranging. I suppose having them both neutered keeps the loud brawling down too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

my rats are very quiet at night, they sleep manly when I am at school and when I go to bed, they do wake up some during the night but they deffinatly are not lke hamsters. In my opinion before you move the cage there for good try it first. Only you can choose if its to much noise because some people are sensitive to noises more then others or sleep lightly.


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

Yeh they are noisy but you get used to it! I used to have them in my room and they'd keep me up to start with but I got used to it and I'm a deep sleeper so once I'm sleep I don't wake up (which is probably a good thing!)
Things that seem normal rat volume in the day seem to triple in volume at night - you think what an earth are they doing? And they'll just be chasing each other collecting paper or climbing on the bars whatever but they do it very loudly!
I didn't take my rats out of my room for that reason mainly cos they were a bit smelly and they prefer their own space I think - the lucky things have a whole room to themselves! Other things to consider are smell they shouldn't smell that bad but sometimes they do a little which could be off putting also if you are going to let them free range in there if there is carpet I would be wary because if they were to wee or poo it might never come out... I always do mine on a tile or something similar floor.
Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeslyn&Mocha<3 (Jul 13, 2012)

It depends on the rat, really. On most days one of my adolescent females, Zorra, enjoys chasing and wrestling with my elder Mocha at night, often leading to toppling of toys and hideouts. On the other hand, my other adolescent female, Amber, sleeps like a baby every night.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

My rats can be quite loud. I'm quite used to it now, but I wasn't at first, oh that was horrible.


----------



## Kaetu (Dec 12, 2012)

Unlike most of the people who have been posting, my little guys don't seem to make any noise. At first, Simon will sort of kick around his bedding on the bottom level, but he'll stop and end up sleeping on one of the higher levels. I wake up a few times in the middle of the night, but that's just the way I've been sleeping lately, not because of the rats.

I guess it just depends on each individual rat.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

With her sons young age, I think it still would probably be best to keep them out of the bedroom. Besides if you frequent the living room more they'll get more attention!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I think it depends on the rat & the cage... I have 2 males and 5 females all in this one cage in my bedroom 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls make a racket at night. So they are in the living room, and I have my door closed! Lol.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to have my rats in my room, but they threw parties every night so they got banished into the living room. And I can still hear them at night.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I stayed on my sister's couch over the summer and my girl was downstairs with me. Maybe it's because she was alone, but the only noise she ever really made that would be loud was the water bottle. I guess it just depends on what you put in your cage.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Out of my two girls Max is noisiest as she loots the trash can for crunchy plastic and paper things to add to her nest... Then there's Amelia, she's very quiet until she jumps up on my bed and pries my mouth open and pokes her head in to wake me up because she needs to be lifted back to her cage for water of a bite to eat.... Honestly, I prefer the noisy rat! Well sometime the girls will chase each other over the bed and over me, but that only lasts a few seconds...
> 
> Rats have a tendency to get active during the night in fits and starts. Usually around bedtime and sunrise, otherwise they tend to sleep too.


So your rats Free range like Cats? That is so awesome. Just always out and about, not stuck in a cage. I always feel bad for my guys, I probably could let them go around, but I'd come home to a room completely destroyed and cabled destroyed. I have too many expensive electronics in my room to allow them to free range 24/7. Either way, when I move out, this is what I want to do!


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll keep the cage in the bedroom and see how it is if they keep my son awake they will be banished to the bunny room next door lol, the bunnies make a racket in there they can have a party lol As for someone saying keeping them in the living room they will get more attention, our living room is on the bottom floor * we have a three storey house * nobody goes in there it's just for storage, the office and my sons playroom * where I spend my days* is on the second floor and my bedroom and the bunny room is on the top floor. The rats will be with us in the playroom during the day free ranging and in their cage in bedroom at night so best of both worlds I guess


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Just make sure the bunnies and rats don't come in contact ... As far as I know, it always ends badly ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mellow rats may do well with bunnies. In the bunbuns territory my two first rats loved the strange playmate. However, a bunny brought into their territory made my high strung girl want to go for the kill. Of course the bunnies temperament matters as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine don't bother me at all. And I'm a very light sleeper. They are usually pretty calm by the time I go to bed, but it's usually, Let them out, Go to bed. So maybe they just have timed out when bed usually is.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night I let the rats lose around 3:30 AM... at about 5:30 AM Max stopped by to give me a kiss and ran down my blanket exiting around my foot, she did this about an hour later again, I gave her a couple skritches as she pushed under my hand and explored me under the sheets before moving on to whatever she does at night when everyone is sleeping.

On the up side my daughter has claimed victory over the nocturnal rats. She's been putting the rats into their cage whenever they wake her up at night... Finally, the rats have figured it out and leave her alone when she's sleeping. Amelia only wakes me up at night when she has to go to her cage, she doesn't use Max's old pup cage as a potty like Max does. Even though Max doesn't live in that cage anymore, she still goes there every morning to drink, poop and preen before starting her day and uses it as facilities when she's out at night so we just leave it with the door open and fill the water bottle.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

it helps if the rats' free range time is before bedtime. i let them out around 9 or 10 and let them go nuts for a few hours. by the time i go to bed and they're returned to their cage, they're all pretty wiped out and happy to settle down. 

their old cage was much smaller and marceline took to chewing on the cage bars during her last few weeks in there - which was LOUD. drove me nuts. now that they have more space it hasn't been a problem. just make sure your rats have an outlet for all their nocturnal energy and it shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

So the day I posted that my rats never bother me while sleeping, they decided to prove me wrong and that night they went absolutely NUTS, woke me up 4 times knocking over everything in there cage and remodeling their house. Holy man was it loud!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hitmanthe3rd said:


> So the day I posted that my rats never bother me while sleeping, they decided to prove me wrong and that night they went absolutely NUTS, woke me up 4 times knocking over everything in there cage and remodeling their house. Holy man was it loud!


Welcome to my night(mare) haha... I'm a light sleeper to the point that I wake up multiple times every night. And I have a very energetic girl about two months old who : squeaks incessantly, play fights , runs on the wheel non stop, chews on every loud thing in the cage, etc etc...
I thought drinking water at night was annoying when I only had two . In reality I had no idea! 

Hopefully your babies go back to being silent  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

